# Suggestions on how to wear a long sheer LV scarf?!



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Yes.. I'm on specktra on christmas day LOL!


Anyways- I have a quick question for all you girls out there: I just recieved a silk LV scarf from my boyfriend's mother as a gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I have NO idea how I'd wear it! 

I'm still a poor student at university (and will be for quite a few years to come- YAY for getting into medicine!), where the most designer-ish items I own are just a few Coach bags (two leather, one sig) and a burberry blue label bag! I'm really a jeans, t-shirt and sneakers kind of girl pretty much on all days of the year, so I really don't know how I could possibly pull this off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new camera is still charging, so I might upload some pics later, but it's quite a long sheer scarf with the monogram in a very dark/almost black navy all over it and navy trim. I had considered tying it in a bow on one of my leather coach bags as an accessory, but it's much too long for that! 

SO after all that- my question is... do you girls have any suggestions on how I may be able to wear it? I love it of course- who wouldn't love getting something like this?! but I am soo clueless as to how I can pull it off...


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 28, 2008)

...wear it on your neck? lol, not to be mean but that kinda seems like the only other option. what kind of scarf is it? 
if it's a large square or rectangle fold it into a triangle, put the triangle on your front, tie the ends behind your neck and bring them down onto the front and let them dangle. this is kind of a scene/hip hop look but does well with just a tshirt and jeans.
if it's a long rectangle with fringey ends, put the ends together, and pull them through the loop on the other end and wear it with a non-printed shirt and jeans. 
flats go better with a dressier scarf than sneakers, though some sneakers are pretty dressy so it really all depends. but you can pull off a scarf if you can pull of a coach bag, scarves are easy peasy.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 29, 2008)

I should've been clearer in my original post- I meant the 'how' to refer to what I should pair it with or what it might go with instead, but you answered my question anyway!

Thanks!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 29, 2008)

try it in your hair too


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 29, 2008)

My suggestions would be:

1. Wrap it around your neck so that the two ends hang in front. Would look good with a white tee, dark jeans and ballet flats.

2. Wear it as a headband. Fold it in a long rectangle, put over your head, tie it at the base of your head and bring the ends together to one side in front. 

3. Use it as a belt. Just thread it through your jean loops and tie it off-center. If it's still too long, tie it in a small bow.

4. If you have long, hair, use it as a bandanna. Put it over your head, tie in the back and let the ends hang with your hair.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 30, 2008)

If the scarf is short enough (or you can double it up by folding it in half to make it shorter) you can tie it on a purse handle in a nice bow-- cute way to complement a purse!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW Crystal! Lucky you..  What range is it from?  Is it multi-color or monogram? I agree with other posters.. If it is long narrow ones, you can even make a bow at the front.  Same goes with the square ones.. You can fold it to a rectangle and wear it to different ways.  If you have one of those small square ones - I wear them as a bandana lol


----------

